# Pbgfc international billfish tourney



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm sharing this on behalf of the PBGFC. The early entry period ends Sat. May 31st. Great tourney for both small boats and large boats to compete and take home cash prizes. $5000 for top small boat/outboard. New this year $5000 for top C&R and back again $50,000 for anyone who completes a grand slam on the first day of fishing. We were close last year with a Blue and Sail on day one and got the white on day 2 at 8am. It can be done! 

Forum member swallow the leader is tourney chairman and can answer any questions. I will be fishing on TAILWALKER so I am not part of committee this year to answer questions.Good luck to everyone this year and have a safe great fishing season.



On behalf of the Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club, please accept this as a formal invitation to fish the Forty Third Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tournament. The tournament registration fee is discounted for those registrations received before May 31, 2014. You can register online via our website; http://www.pbgfc.com/international-billfish/international-tournament-registration. All early entries will have their names placed in a hat for a drawing at the Captain’s Meeting for one lucky boat to get its entry back, so don’t miss this opportunity. There is no reason not to register early especially with our no worries clause. If you have any issues registering please do not hesitate to call at 850-453-4638.


----------

